# What's your favorite colour/pattern?



## JaniceZ (Jan 25, 2008)

Mine is black ovaro, but seeing as i dont own any, i wont post pics.






My second favorite is solid black, Which i have 2 of


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, those are two beautiful black horses!

My favorite pattern is tobiano pinto. Black especially.

I have two black pinto mares. Here are a few pictures of

my youngest one - Diva.











First two pictures taken by Nicole Jones(www.jonesminiwhinnies.com)






Cathy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 25, 2008)

Mine would be a LOUD jet black leopard or near leopard appaloosa (I do have a black based near leopard stallion but he carries the varnish gene so it makes him look blue roan



)

OR a gorgeous buttermilk buckskin of any pattern.. We had a solid buckskin mare who was breathtakingly gorgeous, but unfortunately we lost her a week after bringing her home..


----------



## Alex (Jan 25, 2008)

hmm,

I really like silver bay pintos!

But I also like blue roan pintos too!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 25, 2008)

I REALLY Love Grullo/a Pintos Pretty!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 25, 2008)

Well thats a toughy for me because i really do not pay to much attention to color, i do prefer solids. Im not a big appy fan, i like them ...but i much prefer a solid colored horse. Lost Spokes stallion "Dream Catch" however *drool*









.

I love a solid bay, black or palomino horse.











All of my pinto's, exept one, are bay pintos ...


















> I really like silver bay pintos!


I have one of those and he is for sale



..






Leeana


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 25, 2008)

I love all colors, but my favorite are pintos. My daughter and neice favorite are appys and my husband favorites are solids. So i guess we love them all


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2008)

I have too many favorite colors. I really like cream dilutes and silver dilutes. All but one of my mares, a loud bay leopard appy, are cream and / or silver dilute. Also, I prefer solid color, or solid with white faces and sock, over all out pinto. These are some of my horses sporting some of my favorite colors.




(smoky silver black)






(grey grullo with appy characteristics)






(silver dapple sabino)






(silver buckskin)






(classic buckskin)






(unsure of the exact color -- "looks" palomino dun but don't think she's actually cream dilute... but I LOVE the look of her color the most of any of mine)












(all three of my perlino girly girls)






(not an appy person, but I do love THIS kind of an appy girl)






(golden palomino)






(my favorite shade of silver bay)






(arab grey colt)


----------



## minie812 (Jan 26, 2008)

I love the Black Bay Tobiano Pintos....mmmm....but just love them all in general


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 26, 2008)

My favorite color is a dark silver bay



I wouldn't mind having a barn full of horses colored like my mare.






I am also a big fan of a true black~

~Jen~


----------



## Rachel (Jan 26, 2008)

I am one of those "weirdos" who actually loves a true gray mini! I don't own one or I'd post. I also love a black or bay MINIMAL pinto!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2008)

Rachel said:


> I am one of those "weirdos" who actually loves a true gray mini! I don't own one or I'd post. I also love a black or bay MINIMAL pinto!


True grey is also one of my favorite colors









Three of my minis are grey.


----------



## Devon (Jan 26, 2008)

Buckskin Leopard Appaloosa I saw one on the forum wow wow I love love love that colour SO much


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Jan 26, 2008)

mine is strawberry roan! thats wat my stallion is!


----------



## love_casper (Jan 26, 2008)

My* favorite* color is black with white main and tail.



Ever since I was little and just beginning to ride horses, I had dreamed of a mare that was black with white mane and tail, who wouldn't let anyone else touch her, but she trusted me completely. And now, that's EXACTLY what Sugar is, I love her so much! Perfect color, and as for personality....I can do anything I want with her, put ribbons in her hair, hug on her, and she'll follow me like a puppy...and I have had her two years and not a single other person has been able to even get close to her.
















my second favorites are:

bay frames

"white" (double dilute, light palomino, maximum pinto, grey, etc)

bay blanket appies

splash pintos





and one of my favorite markings ever is white face with blue eyes, I got one of those!!










there are days I go sit in the barn just to stare at her.


----------



## hrselady (Jan 26, 2008)

I dont really have a favorite color but I do love the wild blazes and blue eyes!! They seem to grab your attention with just a look..






Mendy


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Jan 26, 2008)

First off, I want to say to Jill that you have BEAUTIFUL horses!!

I particually love your Silver Dapple





I've always been a fan for any kind of pinto!




I love seeing all the different markings

This is my National Top 10 Gelding, NBS Magical Streak

He got him name from his lineage, Magic Man, but also because of his long white "streak" going all the way from his ear to his back










This is my new boy, Michigan's Uninformed Voter

I really love his spashles of color

He won in 2006 at the Nationals with Bruce Abbott and I am SOOO excited to get him out this year!

Thanks again Heather and Sheryl for letting me buy this awesome boy






This is my baby girl, Eggxtra Special Front Page News

She was born on Easter so that explains her name





Her sire is Oakview's Triple Crown Rebel and he def passed on some color to this little girl!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2008)

macy--red carpet minis said:


> First off, I want to say to Jill that you have BEAUTIFUL horses!!
> 
> I particually love your Silver Dapple


Thank you, Macy! Your horses are also gorgeous


----------



## heavensminis (Jan 28, 2008)

My All Time Favorite Color is Bay--The colors are so rich!!


----------



## CKC (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, let me see...... I have some of my favorite colors here.... palomino(she's light. I would love a golden some day) buckskin, tobiano, Smokey black, sorrels, bay, chestnut sabino, silver dapple, blue(black) roan....



I can't pick just one. So here's the herd.

Silver dapple: Here is RHA Unforgettable Locomotion(Cole)











Blue(Black) roan... This is Bar B Whistles Undeniable(Denni)











Buckskin- CKC Only The Lonely(KC)(He's a bit chunky in this picture).















Palomino- Ohio's Merri Miss(Merri)






Sorry the pictures are so big. Need to work on that.

Chestnut sabino- CKC's Top Of The World(Topper)






Smokey Black- CKC's Mister Big Stuff(Mister)






One of my sorrels- Captive Moxie(Moxie) QH gelding






Other sorrel- Hope to Surprise Ya(Surprise)- QH Mare






Black Tobiano-HA Music Mans Frankie Blue Eyes(Frankie)






Bay- Erica's Bailey Bay(Bailey) His color is more red bay now then in this picture


----------



## painthorselover (Jan 28, 2008)

My favorite patterns would be appaloosa and pintos!


----------



## Bozley (Jan 29, 2008)

I love sorrels, silver bay pintos, black & white pintos & chestnut & white pintos!


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 29, 2008)

*Black Bay Tobian Pintos or any dark tobian pinto really...and golden palomino...kind of a childhood fantasy



. *

I own a silver dapple pinto tobiano but he isnt clipped soo he looks like a dark brown atm with his baby fluff haha.

Also love my Roys color which is a red Sabino Pinto,


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok- I'm bad, but I have a LOT I love





One day, I dream of owning a beautiful, rich chestnut, with a huge bald face, and four stockings that go up to the horse's elbows



It's stunning!! I saw a photo of a reining horse once, and it was beautiful!!! Somewhat like this horse:

http://www.bozidarranch.com/images/Adimages3/167.jpg

And also a nonfading black

And a bay pinto, like Nighthawk

http://limestoneminiatures.com/NightHawkHomePage8-24.jpg

And a splotchy overo

And I loveeeee my gelding's color right now, It's really cool! He's a smutty buckskin, with heavy countershading and appy characteristics. He's got these stunning light-tan colored rings around his eyes




















I love perlinos too

And true bays

http://limestoneminiatures.com/GatsbyLizshot6-06.jpg

My goodness I guess I love em all









!!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh lots! BLUE EYES! I love pretty much all colors but I do seem to be drawn to Liver chestnuts, Grulla, Buckskins, bay, and crazy overos (or solids with high leg white and bald faces - with mascara to bring out the blues of course!) ! I dont have all of these at the moment but I have some pretty cool starts.


----------



## seahorse (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I don't really care for appaloosas, but all the colors are pretty, in their own unique way. I do love solid colored horses with blazes and/or ones with a contrasting mane and tail, oh, and sorrels. All colors of horse are beautiful I just can't seem to pick a favorite!


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 29, 2008)

I LOVETri colored Pintos ...Blood Bay , Blue Roan , Buckskin , Grullo , solid colors would have to be Blood Bay and Blue Roan ....Appaloosa's gotta love those Leopard and snowcaps.!!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 29, 2008)

I seem to like bays the best, but I like most solids and minimal pintos


----------



## River1018 (Jan 29, 2008)

I love Silver Bay...which our stallion is






Buckskin...another of our stallions






Also Blue Roans


----------



## BM Miniatures (Jan 31, 2008)

I would definetly say anything with blue eyes!

Especially black and white or silver and white

Like my colt











and my Mare






Next would have to be Pitch black like my filly











and A nice rich Silver Bay like my other mare











I really like Dilutes too but sadly don't have any of those yet


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 4, 2008)

There are SO MANY colors I LOOOOVE!

So I'll stick to pattern... LOVE appies!



Here are my appies

My leopard stallion (black)











My leopard mare (silver black)(sorry she's dirty here!)











My blanketed stallion











My blanketed POA colt











And my varnish mare











Jessi


----------

